# niet aan toe zijn



## cyaxares_died

Hoe is "niet aan toe zijn" in de volgende zin te begrijpen ?
"Ongeveer de helft van de vijftig geïnterviewden droeg er geen. Ze waren niet overtuigd van de verplichting, vonden het te lastig of waren er nog niet aan toe."


----------



## Lopes

Waren er nog niet klaar voor, zou ik zeggen.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Ik begrijp het ook op die manier niet...


----------



## Lopes

Dan moet je even uitleggen wie de 50 geinterviewden waren, wat zij niet droegen, en van welke verplichting zijn niet overtuigd waren.. Kortom, een klein beetje context aub.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Ah sorry, de geïntervieweden droegen geen hoofddoek. Het gaat om Islam en Nederland.


----------



## PaulHewson

ik ben nog niet toe aan... = ich fühle mich noch nicht reif für...


----------



## Chimel

Of gewoon: ze waren er sowieso nog te jong voor.


----------



## Lopes

Chimel said:


> Of gewoon: ze waren er sowieso nog te jong voor.



Ehm nee, _ze waren er nog niet aan toe _betekent niet "gewoon" _ze waren er sowieso nog te jong voor_.


----------



## Chimel

Ik wou zeggen: het heeft niet deze betekenis op zich, maar kan het misschien hebben in deze kontekst (en in de veronderstelling dat de auteur de uitdrukking niet helemaal relevant heeft gebruikt, wat niet zelden is).

Maar als je zegt dat deze betekenis helemaal uitgesloten is, dan wil je graag geloven.


----------



## Lopes

Ik zeg niet dat deze betekenis compleet is uitgesloten hoor, maar hij lijkt me wel onwaarschijnlijk, als ik er goed over nadenk. 

Maar het ging me meer om de woorden _sowieso_ en _gewoon_..


----------



## Chimel

Lopes said:


> Maar het ging me meer om de woorden _sowieso_ en _gewoon_..


OK, laat die maar vallen, dan...


----------

